

Ask HN: What Do Programmers Look for When... - dschmidt11

A start-up offers an equity stake rather than an hourly/salary position? Feedback would be great. Thanks.
======
water_throne
Here are the basic mechanics: <http://paulgraham.com/equity.html>

EDIT: The only other thing I can think of is that you need to make sure you're
equally protected against dilution (like what happened to Eduardo Saverin), I
don't really know how this usually works.

